# Clocking In At The Clock Hotel



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Clocking In At The Clock Hotel - April 2012*

Saw a post about this place recently and decided to check it out!
I couldnt get to the top of the clock... 
Some of the ceiling had caved in, each room was like a surprise, as the doors where mainly closed, so opening them up in turn was fun!
I really enjoyed this explore and loved the rest afterwards, whoever dumped a sofa round the back! I thank you! ha 




557051_10150670220093425_504988424_9280302_1535524334_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




563065_10150670148118425_504988424_9280057_2029885714_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




527365_10150670217373425_504988424_9280295_558023418_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




546363_10150670216158425_504988424_9280293_373509870_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




557126_10150670175668425_504988424_9280155_673754680_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




555961_10150670155713425_504988424_9280081_1069214080_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




551169_10150670169908425_504988424_9280139_820301966_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




548782_10150670155118425_504988424_9280080_1832133431_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




548748_10150670180268425_504988424_9280165_1175431962_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




548650_10150670190343425_504988424_9280193_957234855_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




544572_10150670199328425_504988424_9280218_249091351_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




539710_10150670152533425_504988424_9280075_1003453789_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




538645_10150670194878425_504988424_9280204_1224196579_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




524279_10150670178333425_504988424_9280161_657398950_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




538645_10150670194858425_504988424_9280203_1434583895_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




544771_10150670202038425_504988424_9280223_501610762_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




558582_10150670193268425_504988424_9280197_575380652_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




564454_10150670194803425_504988424_9280202_1529156428_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




564510_10150670179208425_504988424_9280163_474411817_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




557357_10150670209248425_2074188380_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




562643_10150670209873425_504988424_9280265_1643931895_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice one, wow that is properly trashed. It's the kind of thing they board up years after it's been vandalised. 
Great first few reports look forward to seeing more!


----------



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah it was trashed all over the place, the only thing that was of any use was the sofa outside haha
but as I said the whole explore was different as rooms felt like little treasures, not knowing whats behind them, I took over 69 shots here! so much to see and find, just a shame no way leads to the clock part would of been alot better if I had managed to look for a way up.
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 9, 2012)

I Can't SEE THE PICTURES


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I couldn't get up to the clock balcony either  It's not a bad place, I'm surprised more people havent done it yet. A few things look a bit different to when I was there a few weeks ago.

Steve


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I see the feet have made another appearance


----------



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

i went up there recently havent long came back from hertfordshire, spend a week up there a month, and found some interesting spots for next month 
yeah the feet made an appearance 
haha
Alot of the floor was a wreck, I may twist the otherhalfs arm and go back just to find the route to the top


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

What an f.ing mess,thanks forsharing.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 10, 2012)

no problem  glad you liked the mess of this place, such interesting stuff here though!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice pics & report


----------



## John_D (Apr 10, 2012)

Good explore. As other's have already said 'what a mess!' My daughter went on a course there a year or so before it closed, will have to show her the 'now' pictures


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

you should mate, planning on a re visit maybe soon


----------



## glass (May 5, 2012)

Nice building,the clock bit I mean. When did it close?

Also keep forgetting to say nice pics


----------



## djmcambs (May 11, 2012)

well done. i drove past this on the a1 the other day, wish i had my camera with me, i went here for a family meal when i was a boy years ago,there was a big conservatory like resteraunt there.


----------



## #Dan# (May 12, 2012)

Very nice work, I love the shape of the building... At a quick glance of the inside, (due to the state it's in) it's not very noticeable as a hotel until I saw the 18th photo down - Thanks, nice you got in


----------



## djmcambs (May 19, 2012)

been back and had a proper look round, its a shame the fire destroyed the main restaraunt and conservatory, i could only get into one of the accomodation blocks, the other one was all boarded up, good explore though,the site is going to be redeveloped as a care home.


----------



## abel101 (May 19, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback 
thats interesting to know, it was boarded up tightish when I visited apart from certain areas 

carehome is very interesting indeed, its a nice building to say the least be sad to see buried to the ground.
So a carehome is better than rubble


----------



## alex76 (May 19, 2012)

djmcambs said:


> well done. i drove past this on the a1 the other day, wish i had my camera with me, i went here for a family meal when i was a boy years ago,there was a big conservatory like resteraunt there.



it closed about 7 years ago i use to drive past many times when i worked in London when it was open it was a really nice place but thanks to the dirty chavs another nice building trashed they really piss me off


----------



## abel101 (May 23, 2012)

people wrecking the place cannot be helped or stopped, it will happen to almost all abandoned buildings be it a church or a factory, it is a beautiful building, one of which I fell in love with, shame it will be care homes and not re-opened as "the clock hotel" I bet most of the buildings including the clock will be demolished....


----------



## begbi (Jun 1, 2012)

cool pic man good post


----------



## abel101 (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks alot mate!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

You captured the place nicely!!! Someones had sum fun trashing it!


----------



## abel101 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks mate, I do try and capture the place for what it is, not for what it isnt 
yeah it seemed that way walking around.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that is trashed to the max, but you still managed to get good shots and a good report out of it. Nice one.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks mate, this was my second explore ever!  so im proud of the photos alot, even when the place is trashed to hell


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

The spiral stairs and clock tower are fab, shame its so trashed, though it looks like an interesting mooch! Thanks for sharing


----------

